# Anyone having treatment in Oct or Nov using donor eggs!



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I just want to share my experiences and learn about other peoples journey who are due to have treatment this month October, Nov or even December. This can be in the UK or even aboard.

I am going to South Africa in November 08 for the first time using an egg donor, even though my dear consultant at Guy's said that there is nothing wrong with my eggs, I feel my age and history of fibriods is letting me down. Me and DH have decided to seek treatment aboard, we have already found ourselves a suitable donor in South Africa which is great, after only 2 weeks of looking -  Young pretty little thing with two children to her name to date.  Our donor even looks like me which is so weird!!!

Anyway it would be good to share my journey with those who are embarking on using donor eggs.

Take care

Lynn E


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Lynne
If you go to the donor egg newbies board, there  may be lots of people to accompany your cycle, but I am due to be going to spain on Monday 20/10 with DP for donation on Wednesday. Am very nervous. My first time...! Am happy to chat with you about how its all going...but I can't guarantee that if I get a BFN that I'll keep writing. Sorry to be rather flaky. I am interested in why SA, when it's so far/expensive etc?
Regards, Kate


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Kate, 

I'll have a look egg donor newbies board and post something there. The reason why we had chosen SA is because I am mixed race and my husband in white, trying to find black donors in the UK and Europe is a big problem, very big shortage. In the end we decided to go further  a field based on people's experience of SA from Fertility Friends.  What amused me and DH was how quick we were able to find a donor in SA just after one week of looking, we were expecting weeks. And not only that we were able to choose 3 suitable donors that met our needs.  Using donor eggs is such a daunting experience for me and HB, having to come to terms with fact that I might fall pregnant with a little one that will not look like me. My husband is coming to terms with this as for 15 years he always made jokes and talked about what our off spring together, in terms of brains and features.  However me and HB realise that we are getting older and if we don't do something now it would be too late to want to keep trying.

I wish you all the best with DP donation on 20/10 keep me posted if you can and think that you need to keep visualising you and DH rubbing your tummy together, because your X amount of months pregnant realising your dreams has just come true!!!!

Take care for now.

Lynn E


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

katie,

Good luck, my fingers are cross for you XXXXX

Lynn E


----------



## Jazzy B (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi guys - me and DH are going to India for DE in a couple of weeks - estimated ET date is 19 Nov - I've started the drugs here to prepare me.  going from being excited to worried it won't work.  not too bad side effects from drugs other than feeling very tired and thirsty.  also nauseous and the odd headache.  sounds worse than it is.  mixed feelings about using DE - obviously happy that DH gets tohave his own child(ren) IF it works.  Had 2 failed IVF cycles with own eggs  - only one each time and **** quality plus I have low AMH.  Spent a year doing acupuncture and having chinese tea but didn't help with high FSH levels so even ARGC said best option was DE.  so off i go.  good luck to you.
Jazzy


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Jazzy,  

I know the whole process of using donor eggs can be very nerve racking experience. Me and DH did have a few counselling sessions to come to terms with using DE and going aboard, we found speaking to a counsellor very helpful because it allowed us to articulate our thoughts loudly to someone else but also the counsellor asked us loads of questions about the process that me and DH did not think about, which we both found extremely useful. Now me and DH can't wait to go. In the next two days I will be taking one Prostrap injection followed by a series of Progynova tablets. 

Like you Jazzy my biggest fear is that we have gone through this whole process (money/energy etc) and it ends up being a waste of time. But we are trying our best think to positively like I  be pregnant when I get back.  I am thinking of doing a round of acupuncture before I do to SA. 

Can I ask which clinic you have having your treatment and how were you able to select your donor? 
Lynn E


----------



## mel3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello ladies, me and DE are off to spain soon to have IVF with DE.

Had 2 failed cycles of IVF here, first time had 1 fertilised egg and 2nd time 2 but failed to implant  

Consultant said as am 40 should think serious about de.  Visited clinic few months back its been pretty straightforward so far.  They found a donor in 5 months which i thought was fab.  Spent this morning thinking about euros and bank transfers as we have to pay a deposit next week.

Feeling pretty excited about it but DH isnt quite the same, he's unsure of the whole DE thing but thankfully he's going to give it a go, he's also worried its costing a fair bit and he's concerned it wont work again.  But consultant said we'd have much better chance and he kind of talked me into it.

I'll let u know how it goes x x


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Lynne me this is so weird me and my husband had DE in South African on Nov 8th I am mixed race and he is white and we went to SA also for a mixed race donor.  I had two embryos implanted and two frozen.  I am having light cramping and so anxious about this all.  Lets keep each other updated.

Red


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Red,

How did you find the treatment in SA at CFC? Did you find the experience OK? And while you were there what did you do while you were waiting for your treatment?

Lynn E


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

I was treated well at CFC, Dr.  H is the best.  What I did while there was went to Cabanas in Cape Town visited Long Street local pub JBurgs, got my hair done with extentions, went on Safari, went on Wine Tour, went on Township Tour.  Took a cab over to Camps bay and went to a restarunt called Codfathers got to try their sushi.  Hung out on a regular at the Waterfront Mall and Shopped to I dropped at the local merchants and malls.  The Ocean Basket is good for Lobster but the Quay on the waterfrond is good for everything else.  Cape Town is beautiful though I did understand the race stuff there, there were black people that called themselves coloured, black people native SA, that did not speak Afrikan or english, the economy is quite bad so 100 Rand is a lot of money to most there and be careful about taking in new friends as they all think foreigners are rich and some most often want the free ride and stay clear of the dangerous areas.  Also if you are not scared, go visit Table Mountain me myself scared of heights so that is one tour I did not take.

Red


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome back Red and thanks for you insight of SA, wanted to know what it was like before I get there next week. Me and DH have done so much reading of late and we now feel we are ready to get on with things.....Egg transfer has been scheduled for 3rd Dec. Which allows me and DH 1 week to do some sightseeing and serious shopping.

When are you due to do a pregnancy test? 

I really do wish you all the best of luck.......it would be great to be pregnant for Xmas.

Take care for now.

Lynn E


----------

